# This is why rescue needs you...



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

another one and story to follow...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

awwwwwww what happened to this poor thing ... he's really cute though !!

He looks like my Max but on a really really dirty bad day ..

Love to hear this ones sad sob story !!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:bysmilie: oh that's just too sad... look at all those matts. poor baby. :smcry:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

These are strays found by some people about 40 miles away in the Garden lakes subdivision of Avondale (for those of you who know of Phoenix). The first Maltese is a female and the second is a male. Both in really bad shape... We are on the way to the 24 hr vet right now as the male is near starvation and having some difficulty right now...

More details later... or whenever it is that I manage to actually get any sleep... 

Ok... we are holding off right now on the 24 hr vet...

God knows how long it has been since these two have had food or water... they inhaled some cooked skinless chicken breast meat we feed the boys. Peg is giving the the stuff in a tube right now... We are trying to avoid going to the vet to save a few bucks for rescue... at one point, he seemed unsteady but not now.

We are keeping them isolated in a room apart from our crew for obvious reasons...

Clearly these two are someone's breeding pair... they have not been neutered or spayed...



I have no idea what their story is but on the way back home with them I was thinking that it was a miracle that these two stayed with each other through whatever it is that they have been through... Peg and I both started balling just thinkin about it...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Those poor sweet babies. :smcry:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! Steve and Peg, they are soooo very precious. I just got back from San Diego, and thought I would check in. I am literally bawling. What in the world is going on? What is wrong with people!!!

I know you have your hands full, with the puppies on the way. If we can get them to me, I will take them. You, and Peg, just let me know what you want to do. I have friends and co-workers fly in, and out of Phoenix all the time. I'm sure they could tag along. 

This is heartbreaking.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Who would do this to this beautiful pair.

I am crying just thinking of them starving .. they have been left out in the wildnerness - they are lucky not to have been attacked by coyotees.

I am sure if they were in some residential area, they would not have been starving.

How horrible, obviously, their job as far as breeding is done - so they are thrown out into the streets.

Just sickens me !!

Is the boy eating now and drinking ... Good idea with the nutrical in the tube .. poor poor babies ...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:bysmilie: 

That is just so sad

Glad that they found the good people....

Keep us update though :grouphug: 

kat


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Underneath all that dirty matted hair are two beautiful dogs. Bless you, Steve and Peg, for taking them him and giving them a second chance. :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Steve I wish I could hug you and Peg right now. It's so heartbreaking to think of what these 2 have gone through and to know they have stuck together all this time is so sweet. What a sweet little pair. Those poor poor babies. Thank you Steve and Peg for all you do. You are the best ever!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I'm a such a cry baby. Just seeing them has me with tears rolling down my face. And I think the tears also are tears of joy for people like you who are helping them. I have nothing but respect for people like you, Peg, and Deb for what you are doing to help these Malts in need. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank god they found you! Now begins a much better chapter in their little lives. Thank you.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:smcry: Thank goodness they found you. 

Cathy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: Poor babies. My heart breaks & I feel sick when I see pics like these. Thankfully they're safe now with you & Peg. :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

OMG!!!! This just makes me sick. Sometimes I really really don't like people. How heartless and cruel. Even if they escaped a backyard, they obviously haven't been cared for. My heart just breaks for them and so close to my home too. 

Steve and Peg, I can't say it enough how awesome you both are.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-thank heaven for people like you, Peg and Deb! I am on the rescue list. I only hope I can help a dog in need (not that I want there to be dogs in need :bysmilie: ) I hope those two get the help they need-they are just precious looking dogs :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Steve & Peg, those poor babies, well they are in safe hands now that's for sure, bless you both, you are saints for what you do for our precious little furkids :grouphug: I will pray that they can recover and find a loving home, I just can't understand how anyone could be so cruel :smmadder: it brought tears to my eyes to see your pictures :smcry: a stark reminder that there are monsters out there who have no love for our beautiful furbabies, how can they sleep at night? :angry:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, Steve, for doing what you do. These dogs are beautiful and I, too, think it's remarkable that they stayed together. Probably is what kept them going. Glad to hear that they're eating and hope that they will continue to get strong.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Thanks everybody.

These two seem much happier and they are even playful this morning. She has a little case of the runs but it looks better than last night and so I think she is keeping enough fluids in. They look terrible but are about a million times better this morning than they were last night. We both nearly gagged a few times in the car and while trying to clean them up.

We had a rather late night as it was and then our little Snowy is at the point where she gets restless and needs to go potty in the middle of the night. I woke up and she is more or less standing on my face... :smpullhair: 

Anyway... would you believe Mary called and woke us both up a little after 9 AM? We normally are up by 6 even on the weekend... :new_shocked:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Thanks everybody.
> 
> These two seem much happier and they are even playful this morning. She has a little case of the runs but it looks better than last night and so I think she is keeping enough fluids in. They look terrible but are about a million times better this morning than they were last night. We both nearly gagged a few times in the car and while trying to clean them up.
> 
> ...


Lazy bums - 9 AM?? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I won't even tell you what time I fall out of bed on the weekend. You two deserve the extra sleep. You're going to need it soon, when baby time comes. Hey, besides, it's your birthday today - you can sleep in!!!

I'm glad the little ones are in better shape. I'm sure the girl is just freaking out and not used to good food, that could be why she has a nervous tum.

:rockon: :rockon: :rockon: 
Let's see - Max, Rocky, Chance, Snowy, Gordo and the newbies. Did I leave anyone out? You're tied with Deb, I think!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

The little girl this morning. She has the biggest eyes. :wub: 

Between hair and the black gunck all over her eye area, I think she probably could not see at all yesterday. 









The little boy did not cooperate as well...  









A little better...










They have had fresh cooked chicken... rice, cottage cheese... and 3/4 of a can of dog food this morning. Little buggers ate that much before they decided that they aren't all that interested... :biggrin: 


Mary got ahold or a rescue lady in Prescott (or Prescott Valley) who assisted with the rescue of Chance back nearly a year ago. She will foster these two and she is on the way down now to pick them up. I can't wait for her to see Chance now... :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so relieved the lady from Prescott is jumping in. You and Peg have your hands full. 

Those little ones are very cute. The male looks awfully thin. 

Thank God you and Peg were there for these two. Wow, that's amazing they stayed together.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Bless your hearts. I think the world of you both for being so caring and wonderful.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sometimes people make me sick, :smscare2: I am really mad over this :smmadder: . I wish I lived closer I would love to have taken them in.  I look at their precious little faces and it makes me want to cry :smcry:, and then I get madder. :smmadder: I'm so glad you have rescued them. I hope they will be placed together in a forever home. You guys are VERY special and have heart of gold. :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Doreen from Prescott just left with them. Doreen is the person who kept Chance from being put down last year and although I have talked to her, this is the first time I have met her. I was going to take a picture... but I forgot. :smpullhair: 

She never actually met Chance, but was able to stop his being put down via some phone calls (we were out of town and Mary did not know where or how to reach us). So it is kinda nice that she gets to see this little porker now... considering how weak and starved he was when we got him.


Dorren will probably just have them this week. She will take care of them seeing a vet and get them groomed. She is leaving for a week and will probably transfer them to a new foster parent home in Tucson the week after next. She has my email address and said that she will make sure the next foster parent keeps me up to date on their status.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Another angel (Doreen). Thanks for the update, Steve and for bringing those two into your home. You saved them.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Doreen from Prescott just left with them. Doreen is the person who kept Chance from being put down last year and although I have talked to her, this is the first time I have met her. I was going to take a picture... but I forgot. :smpullhair:
> 
> She never actually met Chance, but was able to stop his being put down via some phone calls (we were out of town and Mary did not know where or how to reach us). So it is kinda nice that she gets to see this little porker now... considering how weak and starved he was when we got him.
> 
> ...


OMG!!! If this is my buddy, Doreen, then she will take awesome care of them for the next week, or two. And she does insist on updates. She, and I, went to the 'Dog Whisperer' together. She's good people, and I consider her a very dear friend. If it is "my" Doreen, then they are in very good hands, Steve.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> These are strays found by some people about 40 miles away in the Garden lakes subdivision of Avondale (for those of you who know of Phoenix). The first Maltese is a female and the second is a male. Both in really bad shape... We are on the way to the 24 hr vet right now as the male is near starvation and having some difficulty right now...
> 
> More details later... or whenever it is that I manage to actually get any sleep...
> 
> ...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=452768
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same person. She said she knew you Deb. She told us some secrets... :innocent:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Doreen from Prescott just left with them. Doreen is the person who kept Chance from being put down last year and although I have talked to her, this is the first time I have met her. I was going to take a picture... but I forgot. :smpullhair:
> 
> She never actually met Chance, but was able to stop his being put down via some phone calls (we were out of town and Mary did not know where or how to reach us). So it is kinda nice that she gets to see this little porker now... considering how weak and starved he was when we got him.
> 
> ...


I am sad to hear of these two little dogs, but they are all so lucky to have people like you to help them! And Doreen and all the other Rescue workers and foster parents and adoptive parents. This has got to be one of the worst breeds to be left out in the elements! I have lived out in the country (or at least country enough to have woods behind my house) the majority of the time I have been a Maltese owner and have thought many times of what all could happen to my full-coated babies if they were to decide to dig out or go wandering around in the woods! The sticks, the stickers, the cats larger than them, etc... they wouldn't have a chance, it seems! 

A miracle these two little ones made it to safety. Bless you for all you do for these small and generally beautiful dogs.

Cyndi


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Those poor babies.  Thank goodness you and Peg found them and found someone to care for them. I pray they find a good home so they can be spoiled. :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Doreen posted this to the Maltese group on yahoo
===================================

Hi Steve,They were vetted this morning, and groomed this afternoon. Vet says around 2 to 3 years old, more the 3 range. They do not have any parasites. The little boy needs to gain weight before nueter and dental. Needs to see the girl again in 2 weeks to see if pregnant. Thinks she may have had her litter recently. She is 5.9lbs, and Daddy long legs is 6.2lbs.Thank you and Peg for the great job you guys did in cleaning them up. I've attached some pics.
====================================

I've also taken the liberty of stealing the pictures she sent out. Compare the first pictures here with these new ones... :smilie_daumenpos: 
Little Boy 1









Little Boy 2











Little Girl 1











Compare these pictures with the first and let me know which you like best... :wacko1: 

I'm happy but I also have to say that I'm a little sad as I would have liked to have seen these guys come around and get terribly spoiled... :biggrin: 

I was talking to Mary about something else this evening and I was already volunteering to take them back... :wacko1:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They look great, Steve. I don't blame you for wanting them back! You mentioned that Doreen will only have them for a week, does Mary have someone to take them after that?

I hope the little guy fattens up quickly.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so happy for those two that you were able to take care of them. How in the world did you find them? They were a long distance from where you live. Thank you for taking care of these special dogs.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> They look great, Steve. I don't blame you for wanting them back! You mentioned that Doreen will only have them for a week, does Mary have someone to take them after that?
> 
> I hope the little guy fattens up quickly.[/B]


Apparently someone is Tucson who I do not know.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I am so happy for those two that you were able to take care of them. How in the world did you find them? They were a long distance from where you live. Thank you for taking care of these special dogs.[/B]


Deb,

We got a call from one of Peg's coworkers...

If your memory is really good, you might remember a post of mine from a couple years ago on the "other" Maltese web site re a family who was keeping a Maltese female OUTSIDE in a cage year round for purposes of breeding... The female had gotten out and this coworker of Peg's found her. At one point after we knew the conditions she was kept under, we even briefly considered stealing her, which I had the bad judgement to post about...

Well, these two were found very near this particular house... but the family claims these two are not theirs.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh I clearly remember that post and how badly those dogs were treated. I also remember that the owners could not speak English very well (gee isn't Arizona an English only state :innocent: ) and acted dumb about the proper way to treat dogs. They would hear nothing about you giving them a better life. I sure hope they were from them because they will be better off from now on. They both cleaned up really well and were so cute.
I can't wait for Snowy to have her babies. I bet you are keeping them. You will now have a herd of maltese.
:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Steve,

I knew I remembered you from the Spoiled Maltese list. Thank you so much for rescuing these two Maltese and giving them this second chance to be placed in a home where they will be loved and wanted. You are the best!

Susan & my furkidz in NJ

'Max & Rocky' date='Oct 14 2007, 01:16 AM' post='452484']





another one and story to follow...


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh, what sad photos. You are sooo great for rescuing them. :grouphug: :grouphug: Hopefully they can be adopted as a pair.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Doreen posted this to the Maltese group on yahoo
> ===================================
> 
> Hi Steve,They were vetted this morning, and groomed this afternoon. Vet says around 2 to 3 years old, more the 3 range. They do not have any parasites. The little boy needs to gain weight before nueter and dental. Needs to see the girl again in 2 weeks to see if pregnant. Thinks she may have had her litter recently. She is 5.9lbs, and Daddy long legs is 6.2lbs.Thank you and Peg for the great job you guys did in cleaning them up. I've attached some pics.
> ...


Holy Cow, Steve!!! Are they cute as a bug, or what??? You volunteered to take them back ~ LOL

I know how you feel. It's very rewarding seeing them blossom, and get back on a good health track. Daisy was at death's door when she came to my house. I was amazed at her turn around. Her vet is still amazed at her. These little ones are fighters, that for sure. 

Thanks for the updated pics. I was searching for them on the 'list' but coulnd't find them. I'm also glad you joined the list.

One more thing, you should have stolen that dog :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

They look great Steve!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I would have had a hard time giving them up as well! :bysmilie: They deserve some spoiling for sure!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Those precious ones look so awesome now. They will blossom now that they are able to be spoiled.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG Steve, they look wonderful!! Even their expressions show they are happy with the new TLC they have received!!!

How's "mama" coming along?... any indication you're gonna be a "grandpa" soon?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> OMG Steve, they look wonderful!! Even their expressions show they are happy with the new TLC they have received!!!
> 
> How's "mama" coming along?... any indication you're gonna be a "grandpa" soon?[/B]


Late this week or early next, is my best bet.

for right now... I tthink we are needing a set of wheels to put under her tummy... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=453914
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Steve ~ You need to post updated pics of Snowy and Gordo. Also, Mary is faxing me an application that a couple sent to her. They are interested in Sassy!!!! They actually want a dog that's between 5 and 15-years-old!!! They sound perfect, so far. And guess where they live. Yep, in Arizona ~ LOL

If the application checks out, and they are close to you, then you will be doing the home check.

Keep your fingers crossed. It's not often someone is willing to open their hearts to a Senior. I'm a little worried they might spot Gordo on the adoption page ~ LOL


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=453962
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is Gordo posted yet? He wasn't the last time I looked (it's blocked from where I am now).

So are these people in Sun City or Sun City West? If so, that's Peg's side of town...  

Are you making the delivery????


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here is some updated information from Doreen relative to these two:

========================================
Well I was camping this weekend and have to delete 500 emails, forgive me if I missed something. I scheduled the litte girl rescue for her spay and dental for today, because she looked healthier than the boy. Turns out her tummy was swollen with pus from an infection in her mammory glands, and she had a cyst on her ovary. She had a C-Sect at some point in her life. If I had waited they said she would not have made a week. Holy Crap!!I have the boy scheduled for next monday. Okay, just had to get that off my chest.I named her Sweet Pea, and him Charlie Chaplin

Buddy (Maltese) - Former Foster</span>[/i]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE Doreen. She Rocks!!

I would also like to mention how many of these females come into rescue, with life-threatening, female problems, which could have been avoided with early spay.

Just to name the latest, Snowy, Sassy, and now Sweet Pea. Hey, their names all start with "S" :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

omg! That poor, dear little girl!!! Thank God she got into the care of rescue!!! Will be praying little Sweet Pea recovers quickly ! ( love the name, it is one of my nicknames I used for Missy and now also for Naddie) .. and that little Charlie Chaplin goes thru his surgery well also.
I say it again... Thank God for you involved in rescue!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Doreen sent me some new pictures and a status on these two. Mary has them up on the rescue website http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AvailabledDogs.html

======================
Hi Steve & Peg,

They are doing well. Sweet Pea had a full hysterectomy and removal of her ovaries. Her infection is all healed and she loves nothing more than to chase "Charlie" down and grab him by the neck, she stands up along his side, then starts humpimg him. Poor boy, must be payback for all the humping he did to her, LOL. She may think she is the dominant dog, but her and Vicious have had words. Charlie loves nothing more than toys!! I think he has never had his own. He is so happy. Mary listed them yesterday and someone has already called about Sweet Pea. 

======================
Charlie




















Sweet Pea




















Compare these two now with how they looked in posts 1 and 3 about a month ago. :biggrin: This is what rescue is all about and the reason we do this.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is great to get an update on those little dolls. Thanks, Steve, and Doreen.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, wow!! What an improvement!! :aktion033: Thank you so much for the update.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Charlie, the little male from post #3 (before) and post #51 (after) was recently adopted. I have not gotten the story from Doreen yet, but I understand it was a very nice family from CA. I do not know the city but this info is from Mary:

Married couple 45 & 50 yrs old
professional people
no children
Home lived in 4 yrs
fenced yard
previous malti poo lived 14 yrs
She works often from home
They flew into get Him. 
Doreen really liked them too

So it looks like Charlie is set up with a wonderful life and will probably be spoiled beyond belief... :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Even though this has the best possible ending, I still get really upset looking at those first pictures I took and remembering just how bad they looked and smelled.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: For Charlie! Thanks for the update, Steve.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: For Charlie! Thanks for the update, Steve.[/B]



and I guess I should add that Sweet Pea has someone who wants her, but the back round check is not done. Keep the fingers crossed...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fingers, toes and EYES crossed for darling Sweet Pea. :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483474
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are awesome - with hearts of Gold ... what a difference you made in giving these fluffs a second chance at a much better life ...


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> Charlie, the little male from post #3 (before) and post #51 (after) was recently adopted. I have not gotten the story from Doreen yet, but I understand it was a very nice family from CA. I do not know the city but this info is from Mary:
> 
> Married couple 45 & 50 yrs old
> professional people
> ...


Steve, I am so happy for Charlie to have been adopted by a couple that will spoil him and treat him like their child. I know they will be happy with him also. He is young, small, cute and playful. Please keep us updated.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Fingers, toes and EYES crossed for darling Sweet Pea. :biggrin:[/B]



ummmmm, Linda, your eyes are ALWAYS crossed :blink: :blink: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: 


Steve and Peg ~ I am thrilled for Charlie!! Good job, to you, Peg and Doreen!!

I'm also praying for good news on the Gordo home check, tonight. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483482
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're definitely crossed right now - I'm doing my nightly glass (water goblet) of wine!

Eyes double crossed until I hear about Gordo's check, too!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485207
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My eyes are also crossed!!! I'm on pins and needles. I always get so nervous with a home check, and just the thought they "may be placed" within days. 

My entire household is nervous for Steve and Peg. Even Billy's eyes are crossed. :huh:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Well my tears have now turned to joy as I read on and saw the updates and new photos. Does human cruilty never end? I just can not imagine the treatment of these two precious little ones. I was talking to someone a couple of days ago and we were discussing the puppy mills in the midwest. She told me that some have even been known to perform C-sections without anesthesia. :smcry: I just can not imagine. My hubby has a saying when he hears stuff like this. "The human race is a sorry lot." When it comes to inhumane treatment to animals I tend to agree. I am so happy to see that these two little angels are on their way to a better tomorrow. Thanks to you Steve and Peg for your kindness in rescue..................you too Deb. :grouphug: Oh yes, forgot to say.....they were both darling once they were cleaned up. They both looked so proud. I look at Sassy's toy chest spilling over into the floor and I can't imagine a little dog never owning a toy. Very sad.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Well my tears have now turned to joy as I read on and saw the updates and new photos. Does human cruilty never end? I just can not imagine the treatment of these two precious little ones. I was talking to someone a couple of days ago and we were discussing the puppy mills in the midwest. She told me that some have even been known to perform C-sections without anesthesia. :smcry: I just can not imagine. My hubby has a saying when he hears stuff like this. "The human race is a sorry lot." When it comes to inhumane treatment to animals I tend to agree. I am so happy to see that these two little angels are on their way to a better tomorrow. Thanks to you Steve and Peg for your kindness in rescue..................you too Deb. :grouphug: Oh yes, forgot to say.....they were both darling once they were cleaned up. They both looked so proud. I look at Sassy's toy chest spilling over into the floor and I can't imagine a little dog never owning a toy. Very sad.[/B]


Pat I read your post and when I got to the part about C-Sections with out anesthesia my heart dropped to my feet. I cannot even imagine such inhumane treatment. How can someone do this to a innocenst creature of God and lay their heads down and go to sleep at night. 


Steve, Peg and Deb thank you, thank you, thank you for all that you do!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485224
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know those people have to be crazy, nobody in their right mind could do such a thing. Some people will do cruel things for the almighty dollar. I just don't get it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Well my tears have now turned to joy as I read on and saw the updates and new photos. Does human cruilty never end? I just can not imagine the treatment of these two precious little ones. I was talking to someone a couple of days ago and we were discussing the puppy mills in the midwest. She told me that some have even been known to perform C-sections without anesthesia. :smcry: I just can not imagine. My hubby has a saying when he hears stuff like this. "The human race is a sorry lot." When it comes to inhumane treatment to animals I tend to agree. I am so happy to see that these two little angels are on their way to a better tomorrow. Thanks to you Steve and Peg for your kindness in rescue..................you too Deb. :grouphug: Oh yes, forgot to say.....they were both darling once they were cleaned up. They both looked so proud. I look at Sassy's toy chest spilling over into the floor and I can't imagine a little dog never owning a toy. Very sad.[/B]



Yep, they've had "undercover" investigations which revealed many "medical" procedures, being done, without anesthesia, including c-sections. 

Millers are heartless, not only towards animals, but the entire human race, whom they pawn their poorly bred doggies on. Nothing surprises me anymore. Now I just get PISSED. I hate them Pat. I don't hate people, but I hate miller's.

I, also, look at my little ones, with all they have, and think of those who don't even have food in their bellies. Makes me sick to my stomache. 

Thank you for such a heart-felt post. It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Steve, thanks so much for passing along the great news about Charlie!!

Yipeeeee!!


----------

